# Kalbarri - long weekend 3rd to 5th March



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Giving Kalbarri another go over the long weekend. Weather permitting will try the waters off Red Bluff again, plus I may even try out from the river mouth, otherwise the river will have to do if the wind & waves are not favourable. Hopefully there won't be too much pressure to catch any fish after the Abrolhos Islands trip next weekend  
Any West Oz crew are welcome. Will be staying at the Palm resort.
Good luck down in Walpole Daveyak :wink:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Goodluck at Kalbarri on the March comp weekend Mark. Also enjoy Abrolhos Is it sure seems a special place to visit


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Onya Richo, I'm pumped up for a big weekend over at the Abrolhos - hopefully a trip report to rival or outdo the Barlings weekend


----------

